# Ed's Bait Devils Lake Report 6/3



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing on the lake has really picked up the past week. One of the 
keys to those doing better than others has been playing the wind. If the wind 
is blowing, pitch jigs or cranks into the windy shores. If it's calm, jigging 
the trees, bridges, or rocky areas has been the better bet. The better areas 
have been the shallower bays in the Flats and Pelican, Old Mil Bay, the old Doc 
Hagen area, the north end of Six Mile and Creel Bays, Wolfords Bay, Mission 
Bay, Penny Bay, the Storm Sewer, and Skadsen's Bay. For cranking try #7 or #9 
countdowns, #5 or #7 shad raps, wally divers, rattling raps, or husky jerks. 
For livebait leeches, minnows and crawlers have all been working (in that 
order). Pike fishing continues to be AWESOME. Anglers are catching pike in 
most all areas of the lake with the larger pike coming from the shallow warmer 
bays and the areas that tend to have moving water such as the Mauvee and north 
end of Six Mile Bay. For pike, it seems right now they're biting on most 
anything whether it's pitching jigs, cranking, slip bobbering, or using smelt 
or herring. The areas producing some larger fish have been Pelican, the 
shallow bays in the Flats, Old Mil and the new bay behind it, Knudson's, the 
north end of Six Mile and Creel Bays, the storm sewer, and Haybale Bay. White 
bass fishing has also been fair, but finding them can be tough. Boaters are 
reporting getting into some nice schools, but they tend to find them more by 
accident than actually trying for them. Some areas that have produced some 
fish are the storm sewer area, the smaller bays in the Flats and East Bay, the 
north end of Six Mile Bay and along the rip rap of the highways in the area. 
Chartreuse jigs tipped with minnows or small cranks in firetiger or silver/blue 
colors tend to work the best. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

